
VFX engineer on why Star Trek ain't IMAX - kqr2
http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2009/05/08/vfx-engineer-on-why.html
======
kqr2
This comment is particularly enlightening:

[http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2009/05/08/vfx-engineer-on-
why...](http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2009/05/08/vfx-engineer-on-
why.html#comment-487531)

